
Ask HN: Review my landing page, cowriter.co - startuphacker
I was hoping someone, preferably a marketer&#x2F;growth hacker, would be willing to view my landing page and give some feedback.<p>Link: www.cowriter.co<p>Some background:<p>Me and my team launched CoWriter during a 24 Hour Startup Challenge. Within 3 days we had over $5000 in sales, from there we kept growing mostly from word of mouth. At this point we are at approximately $20,000 in pre-orders but have completely stalled out.<p>We ran some facebook ads and while they did bring traffic in we got no addition pre-orders from this.<p>Currently when users visit the site, over 90% of them don&#x27;t even scroll down the page. They just read the top part and leave pretty quickly. At this time I am considering putting the video explainer at the very top.<p>I am a developer, not a marketer. I am open to any and all advice. I know there is demand for this product I just am not sure how to reach our audience.<p>PS: The video on the page is being replaced by a more professional one with a voice over. We are hoping this will help.
======
brudgers
This would make a good "Show HN:". Consider posting a direct link with that in
the title. Add additional information as a comment after posting.

On my laptop, the call to action fills the screen from top to bottom. The
Facebook, Twitter, etc. links signal a footer. The first time I visited, I
didn't realize there was more if I scrolled down.

"Join the WriterVerse" may be a better call to action than "Say Goodbye to
Writer's Block". The times I pathologize my non-writing as writer's block are
pretty rare. The times I look to connect with other people are common.

Are there really thousands of authors? I don't see evidence. Is that really a
selling point? One or two people who care seems like a better value
proposition. That's something that could be done in a non-scaling way by
founders.

This looks like a chicken and egg problem. Charging for a pre-launch is tough.
Once I am paying, why should I review other people's work.

It seems like publishing is beyond a minimum viable product. What's the
evidence for expertise?

My advice: Limit the scope. Make a few users happy. Build a community. Skip
the growth hacking.

Good luck.

~~~
startuphacker
Thanks for the advice! I am new here so I wasn't sure if this was good for a
Show HN or not.

Fixed the call to action so it now shows you are supposed to scroll down.

Changed the call to action as well. Thanks for that. It does sound a lot
better. :)

We do have thousands of authors, but I am not sure how to show evidence of
that. I will remove it and just keep the testimonials of the 3
authors/publishers on the page.

I know charging for pre-launch is tough, but the grid succeeded so we were
trying to do the same to see if we could manage it. We would rather not need a
investment.

The publishing functionality is already built in. We take the stories that are
written on our website and convert them to ePub, PDF, HTML, and Mobi
automatically. This gets hosted on a special page and allows for the author to
sell the book right there. No hassle. I suppose we could hold off the feature,
but it feels like that's why most people would buy in. We do have an author &
publisher on board as consultants.

Thanks for the advice. I will definitely start working on building the
community we can always add our features in as we get users instead of
launching with them all in.

------
DrScump
Any site about writing has to be pretty immaculate with respect to grammar,
usage, and punctuation to be taken seriously. This one could use some
proofreading.

e.g. on front page:

Writers -> Writers'

comma between writers and and

Features page

With CoWriter you can -> comma before "you"

under Collaborate - comma between chat and or

etc. etc

I'm sort of hyperobservant of typos, so the average user may be fine with it.

~~~
startuphacker
Thanks! I am a developer, not a writer so I am the greatest at this. I should
have had our writers do the copy. :)

